# I picked up my p99 AS today..



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

finally after 2 weeks since ordering it from bud's...
took much longer than i originally anticipated but 
when i picked it up this morning at my ffl dealer..
the p99 came as was promised..brand new, no scratches, dents,
with all accessories (3 backstraps, 2 mags (15 rounders), and a lock).

Have not shot it yet...it looked a whole lot smaller than it appeared in photos.
all in all...it fits well in the hands. 

first thing i noticed...very interesting magazine release lever...at first i thought it was something wrong due to not having a button mag release..but its incorporated in the trigger guard..guess i just have to practice using this new lever.

well.......thanks all for your info regarding this awesome pistol...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, congrats. The walther owners will be taking over the site now 

Yes, that mag release is something I love about the gun. Its similiar to the HK mag release too. I've come to prefer this style of mag release to the regular push button kind. U can use it w/o changing your grip in the slightest.

Use your trigger finger to work the mag release, and U will see how easy it is.

When I first rented a P99, it seemed strange to me too. Once someone showed me to use the trigger finger, however, I really started to like it :numbchuck:


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks..

so you recommend using the right finger (your trigger finger) to release the magazine? not the left hand?? i am right handed..


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

*Good to Know*

I am glad you finally got it. I really like the mag release on the P99, it took about 5 minutes to get used to.

Ship....I got the P99 QA and like it very much. What it is about the QA you did not like? I've never shot a P99 AS so I'm just curious. I have a PX4 and I still like the SA shot but the P99 QA is a nice quick consitent crisp pull.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> thanks..
> 
> so you recommend using the right finger (your trigger finger) to release the magazine? not the left hand?? i am right handed..


Correct - I am right handed too. U will see that U can move your trigger finger downward to activate the mag release... Use another method if U like, but I would image thant 90%+ of people do it this way. I have seen a few people claim to use their middle finger.



Silly said:


> Ship....I got the P99 QA and like it very much. What it is about the QA you did not like? I've never shot a P99 AS so I'm just curious. I have a PX4 and I still like the SA shot but the P99 QA is a nice quick consitent crisp pull.


I find the QA trigger too heavy. With a heavier trigger, U tend to move the gun more to activate it. So, for bullseye target shooting on paper, the heavier trigger isn't as good. It's find for a carry gun I suppose. One can still hit the target easy enough. But on the range, a nice SA pull is preferable...

I'm glad ya like the QA, though. Many people buy one, and their first comment about it is a question asking how to lighten the trigger. I see that on the Walther Forum website all the time...


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

*Thanks*



Shipwreck said:


> I find the QA trigger too heavy. With a heavier trigger, U tend to move the gun more to activate it. So, for bullseye target shooting on paper, the heavier trigger isn't as good. It's find for a carry gun I suppose. One can still hit the target easy enough. But on the range, a nice SA pull is preferable...
> 
> I'm glad ya like the QA, though. Many people buy one, and their first comment about it is a question asking how to lighten the trigger. I see that on the Walther Forum website all the time...


I guess I like the trigger to be there when I pull it. The PX4 has slack in the trigger where the P99 pull is just there. Does the AS version have slack or is it a nice crisp pull. I know that the DA is going to feel different but what about the SA. Do you need to take up slack before you feel the trigger about to fire?

I was accurate with the PX4 but I'm getting used to the P99 QA and I'm actually starting to like the P99 better. I guess everybody has there preferences.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

with the AS version of the p99...u can still shoot in single action mode for the first shot..you just have to cock the gun by pulling the slide back 1/3 of the way...then it's cocked and ready to be shot single action...
is this correct ship???


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i need to go to the range to practice with my px4 as well..that is my nightstand gun and i shoot pretty accurate with it the last time i was at the range.. i shot even more accurate with the m6 tactical light/laser...

now with the p99.......i am almost reluctant to shoot it so soon..i need to relish the "new" look before i can put a round through it..thinking of buying trijicons for the p99...you have any after market factory lights??

beretta 92fs,
beretta px4
glock 19
walther p99 AS


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> with the AS version of the p99...u can still shoot in single action mode for the first shot..you just have to cock the gun by pulling the slide back 1/3 of the way...then it's cocked and ready to be shot single action...
> is this correct ship???


El correcto :smt023


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, I love the mag release on my P99 and my SW99.

I use my right finger and on occassion, even my thumb on the left mag release. 

I prefer it to the button release. 

Congrats on the Walther!:smt023


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> finally after 2 weeks since ordering it from bud's...
> took much longer than i originally anticipated but
> when i picked it up this morning at my ffl dealer..
> the p99 came as was promised..brand new, no scratches, dents,
> ...


Jason,

Did you get the P99 or the P99compact?

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ron said:


> Jason,
> 
> Did you get the P99 or the P99compact?
> 
> Ron


If he got 3 backstraps, it would have to be a fullsize.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> If he got 3 backstraps, it would have to be a fullsize.


Understood. I got your other post answering me directly. Thanks again for getting back so quickly.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ron said:


> Understood. I got your other post answering me directly. Thanks again for getting back so quickly.
> 
> Ron


:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023

Hey, I'm the P99 guy here. I'm contractionally obligated to help :smt082


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i have the standard fullsize p99 AS..


----------

